# I.S.C.T. Speaker with dual 'Sealed & Vented' compartment enclosures ....



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,

I have been over the last three month or more working on my drawings for one of my 5 upcoming and new I.S.C.T (Innovative Slice Construction Technique) Sandwich build type enclosure projects, and unfortunately I can’t find a lot about the subject at all in my own manual nor the automated research on any of my Server.

If anybody is knowledgeable about this technique of using a dual - sealed as well as vented compartment in an enclosure?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rgs UpperCut


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Well, an enclosure is either sealed or not. Are you talking about multiple drivers in different sections within an enclosure?


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

ajinfla said:


> Well, an enclosure is either sealed or not. Are you talking about multiple drivers in different sections within an enclosure?


Sorry, to disagree!!! There is not such a thing like 'OR NOT' and YES I'm talking about a MTM configuration yet not in different section! but of course their is more to it very nifty I have to admit yet very beautiful in design. I have it already finished on the drawingboard I think that it has never been done as yet, but that is the reason why I wanted to find out if anybody else had seen or better I say came across anything like that. rgs UpperCut


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

UpperCut said:


> Sorry, to disagree!!! There is not such a thing like 'OR NOT' and YES I'm talking about a MTM configuration yet not in different section! but of course their is more to it very nifty I have to admit yet very beautiful in design. I have it already finished on the drawingboard I think that it has never been done as yet, but that is the reason why I wanted to find out if anybody else had seen or better I say came across anything like that. rgs UpperCut


There is nothing to disagree with. A single enclosure cannot be both sealed and vented. Passive radiators are not vents. You are asking advice on something vague that exists only in your mind, possible using incorrect terminology. If you actually seek advice, then clearly lay out you "scheme". If you don't, well...
Yes, I have seen you "mystery enclosure" threads on Audiocircle, AVS and Tech Talk.


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

In acoustical-mechanical terms, you can add any combination of chambers (springs) and ports (masses) to back-load the drivers but each end of the network will be either a spring connected to the ground (sealed) or a free mass (ported). Do you have such as description/model/simulation of it?


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

dgmartin said:


> In acoustical-mechanical terms, you can add any combination of chambers (springs) and ports (masses) to back-load the drivers but each end of the network will be either a spring connected to the ground (sealed) or a free mass (ported). Do you have such as description/model/simulation of it?


Thank you very much for your reply!

Meanwhile I started building the first 'Build Up - Model' so that I can figure out the pitfalls I could encounter as I use a Slice construction building method which is relative easy enough when used 'Horizontal or Vertical', but here it will be a combination of both in a mix to create both the sealed part / section chamber which will be interactively with the vented part / section chamber as well, and all within the same enclosure so as I said before it is going to be build in a MTM configuration! 

This idea came to me going through all my audio books for the 200th times trying to find or even make up something more unique, but I was not able to find anything in my research which was only slidly related or close to it so I have presently only hand drawings, calculations and an idea in my head. 
Over the years I build several MTM set of enclosures with predominantly Morel Driver, and I always liked this type of set up so in short my knowledge from these builds and my general knowledge with the backup of my calculations over month give me the understanding how it would / could / will work to support this idea!

rgd UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

I.S.C.T. Speaker with dual 'Sealed & Vented' compartment enclosures - The 'Build Up' ....

Here are a couple of Images of the first cut Templates for the 'Stand Alone' & the 'Main Build' - very rough at this stage, and of course totally incomplete. rgs UpperCut


----------

